# Miyabun, Sapporo



## JohnF (Oct 12, 2015)

Has anyone tried any of the knives from Miyabun in Sapporo? I went into their shop tonight and they are definitely in the premium price range but their F&F had a lot to be desired (wide gaps between the blade and handle, no makers kanji on some of the blades, non-rounded spine, etc.). I was thinking about getting a deba when I got up here but it doesn't seem worth it at the prices they are asking. 

If not? Are there any other interesting knife shops in the area?


----------



## no_one_just_Roy (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm in Japan and I have never heard of them... or any blacksmith nor knife shop based in Hokkaido, frankly speaking.
After all, that city has nothing to do with ironworks and blacksmiths perhaps?
Ok, I've searched the web just now and yes, looks like Miyabun will still be your best bet there (or maybe you can visit random local DIY shops out there if you should have much time to waste). "Since Showa 2 (1927)" is long enough as a history of a company, even though it's not as impressive as those in Kyoto/Osaka/Tokyo which boast history of around 2 centuries.

That said, was the deba really that expensive? On their webpages I've found their price range is around 9000-18000 yen.
I think they were just about reasonable price, provided they are blue/white steel forged ones with proper ura-suki.
If you are looking for something impressive, I'm sorry, you are totally out of luck there, but if you want something practical for daily use... maybe. At least you can review your purchase here


----------



## JohnF (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for the information. I guess it's true that maybe I just need to head to Tokyo/Osaka on my next trip for knife purchases. 

The knives weren't terribly expensive...the deba was 16000 yen. But for say $145 for poor F & F it didn't seem that worth it. I mean if someone here said they are great blades, sure I'd probably get it. 

For contrast, the 210-270 wa-gyutos were 30000-40000 yen. Again with poor F & F.


----------



## julius777 (Aug 4, 2020)

Has anyone else tried this brand since then? Found a few miyabun virgin carbon gyutos here. Wonder if it is worth it?


----------

